# Camera size



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Another thread reminded me of this but I didn't want to be a hijacker.

For you guys with cameras, if you are routinely running cameras down 2" ks lines, who's are you using, how well do you like it, and have you ever used anything you like better?

I have an *old* Spartan and although it has made me a lot of money, it just flat out isn't going through any 2" ks line of any type.

I know Ridgid has their mini see snake (which I have used in the past) but I seem to remember problems with it wanting to go through very many fittings.

Anybody have a small diameter camera, that has *NO* trouble passing through 1.5" to 2" lines and fittings, that they really love?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Another thread reminded me of this but I didn't want to be a hijacker.
> 
> For you guys with cameras, if you are routinely running cameras down 2" ks lines, who's are you using, how well do you like it, and have you ever used anything you like better?
> 
> ...


I've never really had a problem with the mini SeeSnake in a 2" line. I can usually push about 90-100' from a kitchen sink out to a larger line. The new microDrain is much more flexible but only 30' long. The microDrain will do five 1 1/2" sweeps and an 1 1/2" p-trap with a little work.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a ridgid compact black and white. It will go EASILY into 1 1/2" even if it is built up with grease and sludge a little. I like it because it's one piece and can operate from rechargeable batteries that are commonly available at the homer and blowes. It sets up in seconds and can go from 1 1/2" up to 6". It's the only drain camera you'll ever need for residential work. They are super reliable to(I wish I could say the same for my 1st gen. micro cams though). I've had mine for years now and it runs like a top. A friend of mine who run's a larger outfit in town has several that he's owned for 5 years now.

I'm tellin you man, when it comes to drain cams, ridgid seesnake is king. If resi is your main business then the compact model is the one to have.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

For small lines we usually put a sond on the cable to do a locate and trace the line. You can't see anything with a camera in a gunked up line anyway.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have or use a smaller camera, I would think going down kitchen sink drains there would be so much grease and black **** etc. it would mess up the head very quickly.
I have an older Sreco 200' color system I've been using for main lines, and it works great! Paid only 1200.00 for this one with a rebuilt head. I doubt I will ever spend the money they want for the new Ridgid etc., no way. I don't care how great folks think they are. My pictures are super clear, color and have had no problems. You can use vhs or dvd, it's seperate from the reel. My customers don't care what make it is, they just want answers.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We run the Gen-Eye. You can take the guard off the head and run it through 2'' lines. Although I am sure its not good for the head. Most of the time it has way to much grease build up in it to see anything.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> For small lines we usually put a sond on the cable to do a locate and trace the line. You can't see anything with a camera in a gunked up line anyway.


 

para, I'm with ya on this one. Kitchen sink waste piping is usually too gunked up, even after a good cleaning, but sometimes you just need to see the problem. Usually when the pipe is not accessable or buried.

We use the 1-1/4" Ridgid Mini color 100' cable. We always clean and flush the line before putting the camera head into a kitchen or grease line.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure of anthing but a ridgid mini. I just picked one up recently used. I got a good deal I just had to replaced the head and the reel to monitor cable. I tried it out in my kitchen line and it worked perfectly all the way to the city tap.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there another good brand camera/see snake besides rigid?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is there another good brand camera/see snake besides rigid?




Ridgid is top dog but I hear MyTana isn't bad ???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is there another good brand camera/see snake besides rigid?


No.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is there another good brand camera/see snake besides rigid?


Some will argue that Vu-Rite is a close second, but even on a good day....still second.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Some will argue that Vu-Rite is a close second, but even on a good day....still second.




No counter option & I hear the lens is not sapphire.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

2 more days and I will give you my review on the Wohler camera.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Cuda said:


> 2 more days and I will give you my review on the Wohler camera.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is there another good brand camera/see snake besides rigid?


Ridgid is head and shoulder above the rest of the pack

You have Ridgid and then you have all the other who want to be 1/2 as good as Ridgid

They make work horse cameras...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It's funny, you never hear guys that own a SeeSnake wishing they had another brand. They are built different because of their core roots in scientific underwater cameras and photography. They probably spend more on testing each unit than some spend on building their cameras.

Mark


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> It's funny, you never hear guys that own a SeeSnake wishing they had another brand. They are built different because of their core roots in scientific underwater cameras and photography. They probably spend more on testing each unit than some spend on building their cameras.
> 
> Mark


So True.

Sometimes I spend 4 hours per day running camera up residential sewer line and doing isolation testing looking for breaks in cast or PVC.

They are work horses, I turn them up many pipes and push and jam them thru fitting and up vent stacks all the time.

I have on Camera Monitor that I back into with my Van it still going strong, although a little dented..


----------

